# guy or girl?



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I was curious . . .are you a guy or a girl? 
I don't want to mistakenly call someone a guy who's girl and or call someone a girl when he's a guy so . . . 


I'm a girl! :leap:


----------



## sauncy (Feb 3, 2009)

:ROFL: I have wondered the same thing!!! 
GIRL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Last time I checked ..... "girl"....LOL ... :greengrin:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

last time i checked i was a woman but i do the work of a man...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> Last time I checked ..... "girl"....LOL ... :greengrin:


 :slapfloor:

Yes I would be a woman :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Girl.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

Female here


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor: ya'll crack me up! 

100% Woman here :wink: :wahoo:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*?*


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Of the female gender here....at least last time i checked.
beth


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yep, I'm a doe


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

heavenlyhaven said:


> last time i checked i was a woman but i do the work of a man...


 AMEN. I second that. Female here


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Keren! :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> yep, I'm a doe


 LOL :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Girl :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh man, ya'll are hilarious!!

Girl here too.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm also a girl. :thumbup:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Female here.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

:ROFL: keren :ROFL: 
:? don't we have any men :?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm a girl All-the-way! haha. But I certainly like da boys :wink:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

lol too old to be a "girl" - haven't felt like a "*woman*" in forever, not the "lady" type - just ... of the Mommy persuasion  - (For yall who didn't catch that, it means I'm an ornery ol' Mare).


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

You all! :ROFL: 

Girl :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Girl :wink: FarmGirl18....For some odd reason I had a feeling you were a girl!! :ROFL:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm a lady here too.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, following Keren's goat referance.

Buck.

Oh to be 5%..


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

uhmmm
I'm a cow? xD
hen, maybe?

Doe and mare are taken :scratch: 

Ohwell you get the point xD


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sometimes I smell like a buck ... 


Amos - 5% ??? :scratch:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

KW Farms said:


> Girl :wink: FarmGirl18....For some odd reason I had a feeling you were a girl!! :ROFL:


Wow, I wonder why?? :ROFL: I could have been a guy in hiding you know!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

FarmGirl18 said:


> KW Farms said:
> 
> 
> > Girl :wink: FarmGirl18....For some odd reason I had a feeling you were a girl!! :ROFL:
> ...


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

[email protected]!!! You all are too funny. I'm a 'doe'. :girl: I think we ladies way outnumber the guys here. Amos, are you the only brave man on here???


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

eliya said:


> I think we ladies way outnumber the guys here. Amos, are you the only brave man on here???


I think there are a few more, they're just in hiding! :greengrin:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, now it says I stand for 4% of the men on TGS.

We need to get the Bobs in here! And every other guy we can find..

And.. they have a reason to hide, have you ladies heard yourselves speak latley? Not nice. :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Amos said:


> they have a reason to hide, have you ladies heard yourselves speak latley? Not nice. :ROFL:


 We don't scare you guys do we? :ROFL: :shrug:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

sweetgoats said:


> Amos said:
> 
> 
> > they have a reason to hide, have you ladies heard yourselves speak latley? Not nice. :ROFL:
> ...


Lol, well, I think the pooch pics scare most of em away. Lol.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: Ok.... who has been picking on the poor little fellas....????? :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Where's BOB?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Di said:


> Where's BOB?


And Bob ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL..... :ROFL: 

We can see you "BOB" and "BOB" ...you guys are playing hard to get....aren't you....
come on....don't be shy.... :greengrin:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Okay, let's look for Ralphs or Joes, not BOBs.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Hold on......




yup, still a doeling (I'm real young...... NOT) here too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah bob (creaturesall) and bob - oh whats his handle - the one with the show dogs??

There is a Bill too I am sure more guys but I cant remember names


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

rkalgren, or something like that?

This is too funny. :slapfloor: I think I'll be a "yearling doe."


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> yah bob (creaturesall) and bob - oh whats his handle - the one with the show dogs??
> 
> There is a Bill too I am sure more guys but I cant remember names


 :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:girl: ......yup...DH agrees with me!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah...where the heck is Bob?!?!?!?!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

capriola-nd said:


> rkalgren, or something like that?


thank you! that is correct


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

young woman here


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

You have been reduced to three percent, Amos.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

heavenlyhaven said:


> don't we have any men :?


you can have me :greengrin:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you Bob  

I was beginning to think that I would be reduced to a little spec of nothingness pretty soon.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Amos said:


> I was beginning to think that I would be reduced to a little spec of nothingness pretty soon.


Believe me . . . I know the feelin'~ :help:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I wonder why I never feel that way . . . lol. 
Congrats both of you! Up to 7%! :stars: (We need to get more guys on here people . . .)


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Sonrise Farm said:


> (We need to get more guys on here people . . .)


Well . . . make up your mind . . . what are you lookin' fer, guys or people??


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

girl...yep.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Well . . . make up your mind . . . what are you lookin' fer, guys or people??


 :ROFL: Guys are people to ....LOL :wink:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

We need more men on this forum. If for no other reason then once in a while we need a male perspective. And, we need to think that men at least "like" our animals, even if they don't understand the "love" we have for them.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Di said:


> We need more men on this forum.


Hmmmmm . . . :idea: :gift: _Perhaps if some sort of financial incentive were offered?_ :idea: :gift: ray:

Just a suggestion . . .

:slapfloor:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I was going to say something funny, Bob, but there are children on here, so I :doh: won't!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

thankyou Di. 
But now I'm curious. :slapfloor:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

:ROFL: 

Well.. theres that Pine Hillsexchange near Cinder & Lori, some of you ladies could visit there, and come back on here, then we might have some more men?

Sorry, couldn't resist, I'll be good now :slapfloor:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Let's just hope stacy doesn't see that, Amos . . . :slapfloor:


----------

